# feeding



## peacedude (Apr 4, 2003)

i leave for a week tomarrow and i was wondering....how do i feed the piranhas? should i just put a weeks supply in with them or what....let me know whjat you do....thanks!


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Piranhas can survive for some time with no food, feed them on the day you go and they should be fine until you get back. Thats if you cant find anyone to feed them for you. I would not suggest putting loads of food in the tank to last as it will just go bad.

Good luck

T


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

definately try and get someone in to feed them at least once during the time you are away and i agree dont put loads of food in before you go you will get bad water
dixon


----------



## peacedude (Apr 4, 2003)

by food i ment feeder fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you cant get someone to feed them...divide them and they will be fine while you are gone.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I would feed them well the day you leave. Also throw some feeders in there for when they get the munchies.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not suggest putting in feeders. If they kill them and not eat them it will just mess up your water.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should find someone to feed them for you but be sure he knows what is doing...

...or you can use small feeders so they will eat the entire fish...it won´t mess up your water...

...still, as been said they can survive for weeks without eating...so they will be fine till you get back...!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Not sure what size tank or what you even have, but I'm going to go off the assumption you have plenty of room and they aren't crowded...

I would feed them the day I left and leave it at that.

If you're worried that they will starve, fish can go a month-2 months w/o eating.

If you have tight quarters with p's, then you have to worry about predation amongst each other, but I wouldn't feed them anything while I was gone, even if you live with someone.

I wouldn't let anyone touch my tanks if I was only gone a week.


----------

